# Lrrr The Savannah Monitor Feeding/attacking Me



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey guys! well the snakes were a hit so I thought id introduce my other big friend, Lrrr the 2 - 3 foot savannah monitor

In this video I gave him roughly 30 superworms. big ones too. But that isn't enough, he has to come after my toes :l

Hope you guys have some fun at my expense LOL






Thanks for watching!

PS - I know the carpet is a disaster. Thats what happens when you assume you are ripping it up for 8 years and neglect it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice looking sav not bloated and fat like most large savs... insects are the way to go keeps them trim and closer to there natural diet.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking monitor. must be a fun pet to own.

also id suggest getting rid of the carpet and getting the floor laminated. its alot easier to clean and more hygienic.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice monitor







, I give superworms to my ruby red spilo


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice....Somebody around my sisters neighborhood had one and it got loose about a month ago and My American Bulldog jumped over my sisters fence and ended up in the neighbors in-ground pool trying to get it...lol..
I thought it was funny but the Neighbor whos pool it was wasn't laughing.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

dude hes gorgeous.

He's like 3 of my bearded dragons haha.

I'll get one once my beardie croaks.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks everybody! I take pride in him being fit and healthy unlike many monitors. I feed him 100% insects/crawfish snails ect so he is now on a 100% natural diet. I love him dearly even though he has his moments with me (like... chasing after my toes like they are food lol)

And Amazonjungle, I'd say go for it! the sooner you get one the better. they are a joy to own. Extremely rewarding


----------

